# Hutschi is at his first milestone



## Setwale_Charm

Mein lieber Deutscher is there!!! He is now with us and he has been working hard and well to achieve this. For all his invaluable help in the German and Slavic threads has he not deserved a round applause?!!


----------



## elroy

Einen großen Dank für Deine tolle Mitarbeit im Deutschforum!  Kaum ein Thema entgeht Deinen ausführlichen Darlegungen, die ganz deutlich auf eine großartige Hilfsbereitschaft hindeuten!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## heidita

Wieso, er hat doch_ erst_ 999??  

Auch meinen Glückwusch, Bernd, du bist immer schnell zur Stelle und Deine Antworten sind meist sehr beeindruckend dokumentiert. 

Sicher schläfst Du heute aus, denn ich sehe dich gerade nicht. Vielleicht wie dieser Kleine?

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Henryk

> Wieso, er hat doch_ erst_ 999??


Habt ihr denn nicht gelernt, dass Vorhergratulieren Unglück bringt? 

Auch von mir beste Glückwünsche zu deinem 999. Beitrag. Mögest du weiterhin das Deutsch-Forum mit deinen sehr ausführlichen und qualitativen Beiträgen bereichern.


----------



## Ralf

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum ersten Tausender.

Ich nehme an, dass der momentan noch fehlende Beitrag in den nächsten Minuten geschrieben sein wird.

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

Lieber Hutschi,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Postiversary und vielen Dank für Deine konstruktive und umgängliche Mitarbeit im Deutschforum!

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Lieber Bernd,

es ist schön, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst, im Deutschforum so viele gut durchdachte, wertvolle und nützliche Beiträge zu verfassen.

Nur weiter so! 

Jana


----------



## Hutschi

Vielen Dank für die lieben Grüße.

Ich werde mir weiterhin Mühe geben.


----------



## cheshire

Ich bedanke mich sehr fuer Ihre nette Hilfsbereitshaft!


----------

